# Black Fish Ribs sugar Free



## tropics (Dec 15, 2014)

Sugar Free Brine


 4 oz. sea salt


 1 1/2 tsp. onion powder


 1 1/2 tsp. garlic powder


 sprinkle of Paprika


 pinch of rosemary and dill ( dried )


 1/2 gal. cold water





 Brine fish for 11 1/2 to 12 hrs.Rinse with cold water air dry to form a pelicle.


 Smoke at 160*F for 2 to 3 hrs get a nice color.Turn up the heat 185*f finish the fish with an IT of 145



we had a fair catch on Sat so I got a nice bowl of ribs














001.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 15, 2014







I dried them for 2 hrs. then into the smoker with Apple Pellets 1row in my AMNPS














007.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 15, 2014







The skin really held the moisture in














011.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 15, 2014







Thanks for looking


----------



## bear55 (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just curious why you leave the rib bones in? Looks tasty and I enjoy picking at some smoked fish.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2014)

thoseguys26 said:


> Just curious why you leave the rib bones in? Looks tasty and I enjoy picking at some smoked fish.


Thats how the mate fillets them, I leave the skin on also, peel the skin off and pick away.


----------



## scottyp1292 (Dec 22, 2014)

I haven't had smoked black fish since I was a kid out on Long Island.  Looks amazing!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

tropics said:


> Sugar Free Brine
> 
> 
> 4 oz. sea salt
> ...



Those look awesome, nice job on them.....

Looks tasty !  

:beercheer:


----------

